# Salida de audio para teclado musical.



## fede409 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola a todos!!! 
Me compre un tecladito casi de juguete, el mismo no tiene salida de audio, asi que hice un circuito que no se si funcionara. Mi intencion es que al conectar el cable de salida tanto de auricular como salida para amplificador se corte la señal al parlante, por eso estoy usando los conectores como switch. Ademas pretendo tener volumen individual para cada salida, en el caso de la salida para auricular coloque una resistencia previa al potenciometro, no se que valor usar para no dañar los auriculares ni mis oidos, los potes seran de 10K logaritmicos. Les pido por favor que revisen mi circuito y comenten que mejora le puedo hacer o que correjir. Desde ya gracias!!!!

Adjunto imagenes...

PD: soy nuevo en el tema, sepa disculpar si tengo algun error grosero


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 18, 2011)

fede409 dijo:


> PD: soy nuevo en el tema, sepa disculpar si tengo algun error grosero




No hay problemas con esto, todos empezamos preguntando.

Bien , ahora en cuanto al circuito, no creo que funcione el hecho de poner directamente el pote entre el parlante/auricular, ademas de estar mal conectados, asi como lo pones , tenes un corto a la salida del ampli al poner el pote en minimo.
La solucion seria armar un pequeñito ampificador, como por ejemplo uno con el TDA2822, el cual es estereo, una salida al auricular, y otra hacia el parlante, de esa manera podras controlar de manera mas efectiva los niveles de cada salida.
Saludos!


----------



## fede409 (Mar 19, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta pipa,analise la posibilidad de ponerle un ampli, el TDA2822 es un ampli espesifico para auriculares. Pero si no me sale un circuito simple como el que hice no se si me va funcionar hacer un  ampli, Yo probe el circuito que muestro y funcionaba. Por favor, podrias señalarme el error espesificamente con respecto a los potes, y por que el corto a la salida, de esa manera voy a aprender, sino no entiendo el por que. Gracia nuevamente.

Adjunto posible correccion del circuito


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahora si esta bien, antes tenias la salida de la placa al cursor y un extremo del pote, asi al minimo de señal, unias la señal de salida y masa en el potenciometro.


----------



## malesi (Mar 19, 2011)

Bien estaria asi






Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 19, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> Bien estaria asi
> 
> Saludos



Y si el auricular y la salida de linea es estereo?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 19, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Y si el auricular y la salida de linea es estereo?



Y... Habría que hacer un sumador de canales. Muy fácil, se hace una "Y" con dos resistencias de 10K. Los extremos irían a la línea estéreo, y la unión de las resistencias a la salida mono del tecladito....


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 19, 2011)

Es que mas o menos asi estaba puesto en el diujo que sabio fede, salvo por las R. ya en el jack estaba la señal repartida hacia ambos canales.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 19, 2011)

Es obvio que señal estéreo... NO HAY, lo que hace ese "arreglito" es enviar la misma parte a cada canal, por lo menos así tenemos una 'pseudo señal estéreo', y nos quedan los dos canales funcionando...


----------



## fede409 (Mar 20, 2011)

Gracias por responder!!!
Amigos la salida del tecladito es mono, el puente en los conectores de salida son para dejar en paralelo a los parlantes del auricular, pensaba que de esa manera podría conectar tanto un amplificador de guitarra mono, o lo que sea en estéreo.
Tavo si no es mucha molestia me harías un dibujo o me explicarías con detalle lo de repartir la señal en estéreo ???
Otra cosa más, ¿Estará correcta la conexión de los jacks de manera que cada uno corte la señal al parlante del teclado? Es decir que cuando conecte un cable a la salida se cortara la señal al párlate, ¿Y en el caso del uso simultaneo de las salidas la señal seguirá fluyendo en cada una?
Con respecto a la resistencia de cada parlante, como los parlantes estéreo se conectan en paralelo que darían en 8 ohm, sumando la otra salida otros 8 ohm, ¿Como el circuito que propongo está conectado en paralelo el total de ohm serian igual a 8?
Desde ya gracias por la respuesta. 
Saludos!!!!!


----------

